# JPasswordField mit DB abgleichen



## Soulcraft (20. Jan 2015)

Bräuchte kurz Hilfe.
Und zwar arbeite ich an einem kleinen Projekt und wollte durch ein Login-Fenster die Möglichkeit bieten sich einzuloggen um daraufhin ein neues Fenster zu öffnen.
Es sind zwei Nutzer in der Datenbank und ich muss jeweils das Passwort aus der DB holen und mit dem PasswordField abgleichen.
Wie bewerkstellige ich das?

Danke und MfG


----------



## Joose (20. Jan 2015)

Soulcraft hat gesagt.:


> ich muss jeweils das Passwort aus der DB holen



Achtung, so sollte man nicht vorgehen! 

Du solltest dir eine SELECT basteln, welches dir etwas zurückgibt (zum Beispiel die Userdaten) sofern der übergebene Username und das Passwort einem enstprechenden Eintrag in der Usertabelle haben.

Pseudo SQL:

```
select * from users where name = ? and pass = ?;
```

Am besten wäre auch wenn das Passwort verschlüsselt wird (MD5 bietet sich zum Beispiel an)


----------



## Soulcraft (20. Jan 2015)

Danke, mittlerweile habe ich die Daten rausfischen können. Eine Verschlüsselung ist erstmal noch nicht wichtig. 
Wenn noch Zeit bleibt kann man das ja noch im Anschluss versuchen 

Mein Java ist ehrlich gesagt etwas eingerostet.
Ich muss jetzt noch in der JFrame das pw mit der Eingabe aus dem JPasswordField abgleichen.

Wie hole ich das pw aus der Dao-Klasse zur JFrame rüber und welche Vergleichsoperatoren nehme ich dafür?

Bitte nicht auslachen ^^


----------



## Joose (20. Jan 2015)

Soulcraft hat gesagt.:


> Wie hole ich das pw aus der Dao-Klasse zur JFrame rüber und welche Vergleichsoperatoren nehme ich dafür?



Wie schon gesagt es ist wesentlich einfacher das Password aus dem PasswordField an das DAO weiterzureichen und ein entsprechendes SELECT auszuführen.

Daten von DAO an die UI bekommt man normalerweise mittels Model. Hier sehe ich aber einen kleinen Designfehler -> da eine UI keine Logik enthalten sollte. Diese Überprüfung sollte ein Controller (oder ähnliches) durchführen.


----------

